# The 70'S And Nylon



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It seemed a good idea at the time.... :bag:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Those NATO, Zulu, etc. bands are far too inexpensive.









Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:nerd: Don't you have anything better to do? - like housework?! :grin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Personally, I prefer silk in the 40's.

















Am I off topic?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont you start... :thumbsdown:

Ive had my list and Im ignoring it and happy to take the consequences ... I think .... :lookaround:

I truly cant remember when I last had a dossy day at home to mess with my watches ( and Griff )


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I truly cant remember when I last had a dossy day at home to mess with my watches ( and Griff )


I can see there has been some activity but I dare not go there!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont you start... :thumbsdown:
> 
> Ive had my list and Im ignoring it and happy to take the consequences ... I think .... :lookaround:
> 
> I truly cant remember when I last had a dossy day at home to mess with my watches ( and Griff )


Oh Dear! Oh Dear!! Oh dear!!!

I hope that Griff doesn't read that you've been messing with him :blush2: :blush2:

Ha Ha Ha!!!!- nice hardware there jase (i just think the straps look a bit 'iffy' :yucky:

I much prefer the stainless steel accessories that hold them fast to the wrist :thumbsup:

John 

*HAGWE*


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> ...mess with my watches ( and Griff )












Glad you're doing it, Jason - saves me a job.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Nick, I do my best 



> I much prefer the stainless steel accessories that hold them fast to the wrist


Your surrounded by the stuff all day, I would have thought you woukd want to get away from it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well if you had time to do that, did you then sort out the LCD's


----------

